# Anyone doing Driveways in Danbury CT?



## snobeast (Mar 4, 2005)

The past 2 days I have had 3 people ask me If I was interested in residential driveways in the Danbury area (2 Danbury 1 Bethel) The company I work for does Commertial only and I know of nobody to reccomend to people..
If anyone is interested let me know and maybe I can start referring someone.

Ken Hall 
FSM Services Inc.


----------



## plowed (Nov 30, 2001)

Hey Ken, I see your trucks around quite a bit, usually up by the lake in Danbury. We're working on a couple of projects up there. Anyway, I'll ask around to see if anyone is still taking on customers. There's a couple of guys advertising in the News-Times in the Services section, they could start there.


----------



## snobeast (Mar 4, 2005)

Well then you are most likely seeing me then.. I live in a lake Community

see ya 

Ken Hall
FSM Services Inc.


----------

